# Largest Center-Fire Rifle Ever, Bullets Cost $40 Each



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohio-based SSK Industries has produced the largest center-fire rifle in history. It is a .905 caliber which produces recoil equivalent to shooting ten .30-06 rifles at the same time. (Be sure to click on "In a video of the rifle being shot" to view the video)
SSK Industries Makes Largest Center-Fire Rifle Ever, Bullets Cost $40 Each


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How soon will the IWB-concealable model come out?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How soon will the IWB-concealable model come out?


They estimate by February, 2014.......


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally! A weapon capable of taking down one of these beasts...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually I think there's one larger,a 950 something JDJ.If memory serves me it's a 2400gr bullet with an ungodly amount of powder.Too much for me,hell a 416 Rigby would probably rebreak my collar bone.


----------

